
Timelapse reveals how the mysterious Area 51 has expanded over the last 30 years - eplanit
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/2337672/incredible-aerial-timelapse-tool-reveals-how-the-mysterious-area-51-has-expanded-over-the-last-30-years/
======
DrScump
Four still photos != "time lapse"

